# Canon 6d Raw video not smooth?



## tonycroatia (Apr 14, 2016)

So i have magic lantern on my canon 6d and i shoot raw video at 24fps and i export video in 24fps. My video dont look smooth its too much shaky why? Shutter speed its on 1/50


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 14, 2016)

Are.you using a tripod?


----------



## tonycroatia (Apr 14, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Are.you using a tripod?


No i dont use tripod, do you think every smooth video raw on youtube using tripod?


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have no idea.  I don't do video or youtube.  That's how I get a sharp still at slow shutter speeds though.


----------



## lolsayss (Apr 14, 2016)

You're exporting it to 25fps so it's missing 1 frame for each sec and that probably why your vid isnt smooth


----------



## tonycroatia (Apr 14, 2016)

lolsayss said:


> You're exporting it to 25fps so it's missing 1 frame for each sec and that probably why your vid isnt smooth


Sorry my
mistake in writing i export 24fps...


----------



## compasiune11 (Apr 22, 2016)

Try to rewirte the firmware and reinstal Magic Lantern - maybe this will fix your problem.


----------

